# Terrestrial plants similar to aquatic ferns



## cah925

I was in the conservatory at UF today taking some pictures for class and came across these two interesting plants. 
The first reminded me of a Microsorum pteropus 'Windelov'


















The second is a little less interesting but reminded me of a regular Microsorum pteropus.


----------



## Tex Gal

That first one is a dead ringer! Isn't nature amazing! I don't think I'll ever ceased to be amazed!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ashappard

For the one that looks like windelov, I saw something similar at a (terrestrial plant) nursery near Manila. Very nice and the average size was about ~3ft tall on them. It may be the same plant in your pics. Wish I could find a pic that I took of it.

nice pics, thanks for sharing.


----------

